# Cracked compressor



## jmh (Sep 28, 2008)

Ok so I was checking for leaks yesterday found one small leak and also found a small crack on the compressor.. :banghead:










It's barely leaking but its enough to empty my tank overnight. Is it possible to fix this with like jb weld or something or am I just looking at needing a new compressor?


----------



## SuperBacon (May 8, 2006)

how the hell did you manage that? How old is this compressor?


----------



## jmh (Sep 28, 2008)

I bought it used off someone on here hooked everything up and noticed that the compressor was pretty much kicking on everymorning so I checked for leaks found one and this..

It fills the tank up and kicks off but the tanks empty by morning.


----------



## SuperBacon (May 8, 2006)

i wouldnt put anything on a compressor unless it can be welded somehow. Those things get super hot and it will probably just melt off anything you put on it


----------



## jmh (Sep 28, 2008)

So jb weld is out of the question? I read that jb weld can withstand like 500 degress F. Does a compressor get hotter than that? What about a high temp sealer?


----------



## SuperBacon (May 8, 2006)

it's worth a shot I guess. But in all honesty, I don't think that is your problem. The compressor [should] have a check valve on it keeping the air from coming back into the compressor. Unless the check valve is bad, or you don't have one, then something else is the problem


----------



## jmh (Sep 28, 2008)

Im new to all this and I don't think i have a check valve atleast that I know of heres the setup..










I filled the tank up the compressor shut off and I sprayed for leaks there was a leak where the bigger metal? airline connects to the compressor and there was small bubbles also comming out of the corner of that crack. Couldn't find any anywhere else. Im probably going to try to seal that crack somehow. Could I install a check valve somewhere to where I could atleast fill the tank and air wouldn't be still leaking back by the compressor?


----------



## fasttt600 (Apr 12, 2007)

that brass fitting going into the compressor doesn't look like an original part? 

did someone use retard strength putting that fitting on???? 

jb weld is worth a shot, put i think it's only going to get worse with winter temps and the comp getting hot when running. you might start looking for a NEW comp.


----------



## [email protected] (Feb 19, 2010)

Contact Lance over at Viair, he's always very helpful:

Lance Martz
Marketing Manager
t: 949-582-6868

That being said, it looks like the brass fitting going into the head was over tightened.. You will probably need to pay for a replacement head.


----------



## jmh (Sep 28, 2008)

Thanks guys im probably gonna give jb weld a shot n see how that works. So if i put a check valve on that air line comming from the compressor could i atleast keep the tank full of air? The tank still completely fills but the air runs back to the compressor n leaks out there.


----------



## Retromini (Nov 7, 2004)

You should always have a check valve on your compressor anyways, but yes it would mean the air would stay in the tank rather than leaking back into the compressor and out the crack.


----------



## downlowcustomz (Oct 9, 2009)

head kit is only like 15 to 20 bux..... the vibration from the compressor is eventually gonna make the crack bigger i would assume.... and like mentioned earlier i would def get a check valve!!!!!


----------



## jmh (Sep 28, 2008)

Ill have to look into getting a new head kit i guess if i cant jb weld it or somrthing for now. Would lowes or something have check valves so i could atleast keep air in the tank?


----------



## [email protected] (Jan 26, 2006)

a check valve, cost more than the head. So Im guessing your trying to save money? 

Lets go jb weld $5 check valve $20, your time $$? (enivitably buying head kit in the long run)

New head kit and 15 minutes to change it, will cost less.
http://www.airassisted.com/Air-Mana..._42_47/p319/VIA380-Head-Kit/product_info.html


----------



## eurotrsh (Dec 25, 2004)

I tried JB'ing a head years back. It lasted about 10 min of runtime.


----------



## jmh (Sep 28, 2008)

well i think im just gonna go ahead and get a new head then. i have a viiar 325c i couldnt find one on your site and the number wouldnt go through for lance at viar


----------



## harley06 (Feb 28, 2007)

I have a cracked head too


----------



## [email protected] (Jan 26, 2006)

jmh said:


> well i think im just gonna go ahead and get a new head then. i have a viiar 325c i couldnt find one on your site and the number wouldnt go through for lance at viar


Most industry folk are in Vegas this week. It will be slow to get responses. Try Ryan at Viair I talked to him today, So I know he is working. I dont stock 325 head, not common for me.


----------



## harley06 (Feb 28, 2007)

you get my email Kevin?


----------



## jmh (Sep 28, 2008)

I got ahold of someone there and theyre shipping it tomorrow is it just a basic unbolt the head on there now and swamp em?


----------



## eurotrsh (Dec 25, 2004)

jmh said:


> is it just a basic unbolt the head on there now and swamp em?


You bet. Just make sure everything is tightened down correctly and straight so there are no new leaks.


----------



## [email protected] (Jan 26, 2006)

the toughest part is getting the wax out of the bolts. Then its clear sailing.

Note: which way the inner plate is rotated, when you remove it. and dont over tighten the leader going back on.


----------



## [email protected] (Jan 26, 2006)

harley06 said:


> you get my email Kevin?


Just got in. Yeah, I see it in my box.


----------



## jmh (Sep 28, 2008)

ok so now i got another problem..

i got the new head in took the old one off put it all together kicked it on. it started but died off quickly making a weird noise and now all i get is a click when i turn the car on. i took the compressor off and hooked it straight to the battery and nothing..

i took the compressor apart the piston was extremely dirty and the ring around it was cracked and when i turn the weight on the piston its not very smooth. 

im gonna take a guess and say the piston got stuck and burnt up the motor somehow? should i get it rebuilt or should i just buy a new compressor?


----------



## reynolds9000 (Oct 16, 2003)

I'd just buy a new compressor.


----------

